
Nassim Taleb: A Definition of Antifragile and Its Implications - SQL2219
https://fs.blog/2014/04/antifragile-a-definition/
======
niyikiza
I've been a fan of Nassim Taleb for a long time. Say what you want about him
as a person or his language on Social Media but the man has come with some
real original and profound ways to look at the world. "Fooled by Randomness"
remains my favorite book from him.

~~~
dwd
Fooled by Randomness is a great pick up and read a random chapter kind of
book, even when you've read it cover to cover - also my favourite.

One thing to his credit, he acknowledges his influences such as his huge
admiration for Mandelbrot.

------
lowdose
A blog post like this tries to dumb 3 books of Taleb in 500 words without
adding actually more than functioning as a summary. Read the books , take the
time and enjoy the conversation with Taleb himself. You can't cheat on
learning.

